# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  "Server is too busy"

## Frito

Recently i have been getting this error message almost everytime i try to acess a popular forum thread such as Exploits or Exploration.

This also happens very frequently when trying to post something on any thread.

----------


## Dragonshadow

We are aware and are working on it

----------


## Ket

Yes we are well aware of this and we hope to have it fixed in the next day. Obviously this is not a permanent thing.

----------


## Cypher

The real reason the server is busy is that Apoc keeps using it to download pr0n from bittorrent.

----------


## Frito

Ok i checked the list of known bugs and did not see this, figured better safe than sorry  :Smile:

----------


## Skuddle

I forwarded the information about this the other day to Kurios to help it out. I assume he got around to letting APOC know about the archive issue since its working now  :Smile:

----------


## XjuanitoX

Same thing on me too

----------

